# ◆VIDEO HOW TO◆: Washing with Optimum No Rinse ONR(in winter or anytime)



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

*Posted in the DW TV portion too, but I know not alot of people check it as it doesnt update as frequently.

Shot in just above freezing temps, forgive my stammering and shaky red hands - WE KEEP IT REAL!:thumb:

This video was shot for another forum with a lot of users that have a serious need for something like ONR, and a lot of questions to go with it.

Sorry about the audio on it, its the beater camera for around wet areas. I really do articulate "s" sounds in person . There is a dust spec on the sensor as well..

Here is a mini instructional on how to wash with Optimum No Rinse wash, which a lot of you know I am a huge proponent of. It shows the basic washing and drying techniques(lightest pressure needed, pat drying before a final drying pass etc...) I always talk about on the forums here, and shows how powerful of a cleaning ONR is and how quick it is to wash and dry a panel (and add protection).

The same rules apply when washing vehicles that are less dirty, as well as the warmer, cleaner seasons.

In the video its quite cold(hand color is a fair indicator ) so is facial numbness, so its a real world scenario of what a lot of people are faced with come winter when they want to make sure their vehicle safely gets through winter.

The vehicle owner doesn't mind me saying the vehicle was disgustingly filthy.

As I always say to everyone, common sense dictates whether or not you need to pre-rinse the vehicle, in winter it is always a good idea however I wanted to show really how effective ONR is and how safe it is because I think a lot of people think ONR is really limited to what it can clean.

Material list:
2 bucket method with 2 grit guards
Optimum No-Rinse 1 oz per 2 gallons of water with about 4 gallons of solution for this particular vehicle.
Optimum Spray Wax
OID and ONR as a pre-treat (in a spray bottle)
AutoGlos SuperFATT drying towel
AutoGlos Super Plush Polishing towel for Optimum spray wax application.*






Enjoy!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great video mate, just what I was after as ONR is on my next order.


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

Hopefully it helped. Its an incredible product, definitely top 10 all time in my book.

sidenote: many views and limited feedback either way - is that good or bad


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

excellent vid - nice to see in depth videos of products working


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Great video! Thanks for posting Mike :thumb:


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting buddy


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Links dead mate, any chance you could update?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> Links dead mate, any chance you could update?


click the title on top of the box , will take you to you tube


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

I just wanted to thank everyone. The really poor quality ONR video )) just eclipsed 3000 views and I know its partly due to you guys here on DW. 

Thanks very much again, hopefully it helps everyone with winter coming up!

Mike


----------



## jvd45 (Oct 15, 2011)

Cheers Mike! Am about to pull the trigger on some ONR on the basis of your vids. Great info for a detailing newb like myself. Car is fully curing a opticoat 2.0 application made last Wednesday.
Have asked about best current ONR deals for DW users. Will post experiences after using.


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

You bet buddy. We are over in NY in the US, and in winter(Buffalo winters specifically) this stuff is a serious life saver.

Once a white vehicle that is nasty comes in(in an effort to keep it real ) I will do another vid as I just got a new HD P&S camera. Crappy pictures, great vid .

If you have questions on anything let me know - happy to help. Its lovely stuff.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

What a great video. Nice one. Thanks for sharing.


----------

